# Pelican Bay brand grain-free at Costco



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

Howdy,

This is my first post. I'm looking for info on the new Pelican Bay Trading Co. Pure and Simple grain-free Salmon Meal dog food just stocked at Costco. Our store never sold the Diamond-made "Domain" food that I know of, but they are selling 30# of this variety for $30. I bought one bag to try and my five dogs like it (for now, ha ha).

From the bag:

Pelican Bay Trading Company A Pure & Simple Formula
Salmon Meal with Garden Vegetables and Berries
Ingredients:
Salmon meal (preserved with mixed tocopherols), peas, potato, salmon, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), flaxseed, natural flavor, sweet potato, dicalcium phosphate, canola oil, potassium chloride, salt, tomato pomace, cranberries, blueberries, choline chloride, minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, selenium yeast), yeast culture (saccharomyces cerevisiae, enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, aspergillus niger, bacillus subtillis), taurine, chicory extract, vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, rosemary extract.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein (min.) 24%
Crude fat (min.) 15%
Crude fiber (max.) 4.0%
Moisture (max.) 10%
Zinc (min.) 150 mg/kg
Selenium (min.) 0.4 mg/kg
Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg
Omega-6 fatty acids (min.) 3.7%
Omega-3 fatty acids (min.) 1.0%



It obviously contains a LOT of peas to be that low in protein and calories (340 per cup). I want to switch some of my older toy breeds to it because they like it and the kibble size is perfect for them, tiny and disc shaped.

Anyone here feed this brand or have a comment on it? I was able to find out it's manufactured by Tuffy foods in Minnesota, a division of KLN manufacturers. Still don't know if it's affiliated with any other known brand.

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems very good for the price, although I'm disappointed about the protein as well. It's good to see that it's preserved with mixed tocopherols instead of Ethoxyquin like Nature's Domain (they also have a salmon meal food at Costco), although I'm not sure if they are referring to both the suppliers and manufacturers. I'd prefer fish oil over canola and salt a little further down the ingredient list, but it seems good overall.


----------



## tamijordan (Jan 10, 2011)

*Grain Free Pure & Simple Dog food at Costco*



dogcrazy said:


> Howdy,
> 
> This is my first post. I'm looking for info on the new Pelican Bay Trading Co. Pure and Simple grain-free Salmon Meal dog food just stocked at Costco. Our store never sold the Diamond-made "Domain" food that I know of, but they are selling 30# of this variety for $30. I bought one bag to try and my five dogs like it (for now, ha ha).
> 
> ...


I am trying to find out information on this dog food for my Olde English Bull Doggie that has lots of Allergies. So also looking for information about this dog food at Costco. If you have any information please let me know if you have any. Thank You,
Tami Jordan


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

If you want something in the $1/lb range, go look at my post on Cal Natural Grain Free.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

It's basically the same as TOTW pacific formula, but alot cheaper. Pretty good food:biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> It's basically the same as TOTW pacific formula, but alot cheaper. Pretty good food:biggrin:


totw uses locean fish


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LOVE this food! I've used it for a few months off and on for my German Shepherd. He's not a huge eater and really likes this food. Very similar to TOTW's Pacific Stream version. Neither of my dogs do well on higher protein foods so personally I like that it's a moderate protein, it's easy to get (I'm frequently at Costco) and it's a great price. I've used probably 4 bags so far and it's been a hit here and I've been happy with it. Unfortunately it contains Rosemary so I cannot give it to my allergy boy and we have to stick with TOTW Pacific Stream for him (Rosemary free), but like I said my GSD has done great on it. In fact I'm just switching him back from Kirkland's Chicken and Rice back to the Pelican Bay Salmon as of last night (I bounce between the 2 foods).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Another difference I noticed between this and TOTW pacific is, it contains citric acid and flaxseed. Alot of dogs don't do well with flaxseed and citric acid is controversial. I don't like to see them in dog food. I don't know why they put them in. They should of just copied the pacific formula


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Another difference I noticed between this and TOTW pacific is, it contains citric acid and flaxseed. Alot of dogs don't do well with flaxseed and citric acid is controversial. I don't like to see them in dog food. I don't know why they put them in. They should of just copied the pacific formula


even with citric acid nd flax i consider pelican bay a better formula. salmon is a high quality fish..much better than ocean fish meal or mehaden)


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess on paper it looks better. I feed TOTW pacific with excellent results. My dog likes this formula better than the other 3:smile:


----------



## DIANADEE51 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been using Pelican Bay Pure & Simple grain free Salmon meal dog food from Costco for about 4 or 5 months now. I am a breeder of Chinese Imperial and Shih Tzu and had issues with some of my dogs with loose stools. I had tried, and treated for everything. I saw this food at Costco and it looked good and the price was certianly reasonable. I started using it, first mixed with my previous dog food. The very first thing that I noticed was that every dog had solid stools consistantly. I have not had a single loose stool since we started on this food. My daughter owne a bull dog. They have had repeated skin issues with her. They have tried everything and the only food that gave her some releif was Royal Canin for Bull dogs and then it was only partial relief. She also had a problem with loose stools.. not runny, just loose. My daughter decided to give it a try and after only a couple of days, solid stools... and after only 2 weeks on the food her skin had completly cleared, no smell, no itching and has remained symptom free since starting the food a few months ago.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It doesn't seem to have a lot of meat in the first few ingredients...It's reallllly good that the first ingredient is a meal of sorts, but then it's followed immediately by peas and potatoes...I don't know, it seems to me like the costco Chicken & Rice & Vegetable formula has more meats in it, but then it has grains too. Which for me cuts it off the list of what I would feed my dogs, because I have pups who don't do well with grains at all.

I don't know. It seems like because their grainless formula is in fact grainless they added more of the other vegetables. I haven't completely compared the ingredients lists between the two kirkland foods (chicken&grains, and salmon&potatoes) The salmon formula may have less ingredients in it.


----------



## Shazam522 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been using this great food for my picky Akitas for months now. They gobble it up and have had better digestion than any other economical, yet healthy, dog food we've used in the past.

Sadly, Costco is no longer carrying this brand and it is impossible to find it available for individual sale anywhere. Costco customer service has been inundated with requests at my local store. Please fill out a request online at Costco to ask them to re-supply this great food!

There is a close brand by the name of Pure Vita and is double the price of Pelican Bay's version, with equally similar ingredients.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Shazam522 said:


> I have been using this great food for my picky Akitas for months now. They gobble it up and have had better digestion than any other economical, yet healthy, dog food we've used in the past.
> 
> Sadly, Costco is no longer carrying this brand and it is impossible to find it available for individual sale anywhere. Costco customer service has been inundated with requests at my local store. Please fill out a request online at Costco to ask them to re-supply this great food!
> 
> There is a close brand by the name of Pure Vita and is double the price of Pelican Bay's version, with equally similar ingredients.


My Costco still carries it. I've been using it for awhile and haven't had any issue. If they stop carrying it there is also Nature's Domain which is $4 more than Pelican Bay but you get 5 pounds more so pound for pound price it's about the same. Comes in a blue bag with a large dog's head on the front of it. It is basically the same ingredient wise as TOTW and Pelican Bay. But my Costco carries both.


----------



## Deana (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Costco asking them to please carry this product again and was told the more people that contact them regarding this, the more likely they'll be to carry it again. So, please call Costco's general member service's at 800-774-2678 and ask them to carry the Pelican Bay dog food (item #535922) again. Also, for those that have not tried the salmon dog food that replaced (Nature's Domain) this, I bought some and my dogs don't want to eat this!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Neither of my dogs have an issue with the Nature's Domain. They'll eat that or Pelican Bay without an issue. Ingredient wise they're almost identical.


----------



## binki (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi this is my first time posting i was just wondering if people are still having good results buying the Pelican grain free dog food? Is it still available at Cosco? Is it worth getting a membership for? Because im feeding Natures Recipe now and its a bit pricey i go though a 24lb bag in 2 weeks. If so is the kibble small enough for Chihuahuas? Thank you


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> even with citric acid nd flax i consider pelican bay a better formula. salmon is a high quality fish..much better than ocean fish meal or mehaden)


Why is Salmon better than Menhaden? Not sure you can just say that. Salmon might be better on a human plate but herring & menhaden might be better for a dog.

Salmon is way too expensive for the good parts to go in dog food, unless the food is expensive, which this one isn't.

My guess the Salmon meal in this food is mostly skin.


----------

